# moultrie Game Spy D50 5.0



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

looking into getting one of these but it says it dont come with a usb cord?? how do i look at my pics???


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i just looked at the ebay add again and seen it says it has a tv cord.. guess that will be fine... im sure i can get a usb cord for it if i dont have one laying around already. i just hope this is a good cam


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

I bought a couple of SD cards and switch them out when checking the cameras. The SDs plug right into my computer. BassPro has the D50 on sale beginning August 6 for 69.94. I have 2 D50s and am happy with their performance to date (2 months)...especially for the money.

Rich


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

got mine on ebay from a gun shop in Michigan for 80 bucks and free shipping


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I recently purchased a Wildgame Inovations IR5D and I am very happy with it. Got it at Dicks for 90 bucks. Has a USB cord with it but I just put the SD card right into the computer and upload them. Your manual should say what kinda USB cord it uses and you can pick one up at Wally World for a few bucks.


----------

